# Your Shoe Size



## cubeman34 (Oct 22, 2009)

To start this thread off my shoe size is 5 and a half.

What is all of yours?

EDIT: If your not American use a conversion translator.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

US Size 11 and a half.


----------



## shelley (Oct 22, 2009)

*looking forward to all the non-Americans posting and the confusion that will ensue*


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> *looking forward to all the non-Americans posting and the confusion that will ensue*



unless....

US women size 5  see... clever


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm a UK size 11 which is a US 11.5 or European 46, or if you live in Japan, it's 29.5 (cm) 

so yeah. Let the confusion begin.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't be so pessimistic guys. If there is confusion, just refer them to some conversion software.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 22, 2009)

U.S. size 12 1/2


----------



## Bryan (Oct 22, 2009)

9EEE


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 22, 2009)

45-46


----------



## Kian (Oct 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> *looking forward to all the non-Americans posting and the confusion that will ensue*



My thoughts exactly.

Anyway, I'm a 12.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 22, 2009)

42 european size


----------



## TMOY (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not American but the shoes brand I wear uses US sizes anyway . Size 11 for me.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 22, 2009)

I usually use shoes in a range of 43-46. But my rock climbing shoes are 41, but they're suppose to be like that, tight


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 22, 2009)

14/13/48.5 US/UK/EU

I've been this size since was 13.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 22, 2009)

you know what they say about people with big feet


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> you know what they say about people with big feet


That they're awesome at bigcubes.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > you know what they say about people with big feet
> ...



dang, you beat me to it


----------



## Radu (Oct 22, 2009)

12-12.5 - 46.5


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 22, 2009)

US size 6.5


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2009)

UK size 6, sometimes 7


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

I am 5 foot 1 1?2 inch and a 11.5 shoe size.


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 22, 2009)

14/13/48.5 US/UK/EU

sometimes smaller, sometimes bigger 

(btw., I'm 1.98m or 6.49 feet (?) )


----------



## irontwig (Oct 22, 2009)

45 (EU)


----------



## ferpsg (Oct 22, 2009)

43 43.5 EU, so 10.5 US


----------



## (R) (Oct 22, 2009)

US size 13


----------



## JoseRubik (Oct 22, 2009)

US 11.5 , 29.5 cm


----------



## Edmund (Oct 22, 2009)

Well this certainly is an odd thread but a cool one  
I'm 10.5-11 (U.S.)


----------



## robinkwant (Oct 22, 2009)

us size 14
eur 48,5

yes i have big feet


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 22, 2009)

US size 11.5 at 15 yrs old.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 22, 2009)

US(?) size 5.5-6, >22cm


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> US(?) size 5.5-6, >22cm



Tiny enough?

I'm 13 Canadian, which is the same in American I think.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm size 10.5 US.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 22, 2009)

14


----------



## Bryan (Oct 22, 2009)

Does no one else measure the width of their feet? I use to get 10.5 wides (and still do if I have no choice), but my feet are actually 9EEE (9 triple-wide). There's only a few places I can get shoes (my last three pairs of shoes are boots from Red Wing, exact same style year after year).

I think some of you might have smaller feet than you think.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> US(?) size 5.5-6, >22cm



What! I know females generally have slightly smaller feet, but my foot was bigger than that when I was 8. I've been at 12 US for around 3 years. I don't know about width, but I think it's probably average.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Does no one else measure the width of their feet? I use to get 10.5 wides (and still do if I have no choice), but my feet are actually 9EEE (9 triple-wide). There's only a few places I can get shoes (my last three pairs of shoes are boots from Red Wing, exact same style year after year).
> 
> I think some of you might have smaller feet than you think.



no i wear 11.5 wide.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 23, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> you know what they say about people with big feet



actually, feet has no relation to the south pole, i read somewhere it has correlation to the length of your index finger.


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> you know what they say about people with big feet



they have big forearms


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Does no one else measure the width of their feet? I use to get 10.5 wides (and still do if I have no choice), but my feet are actually 9EEE (9 triple-wide). There's only a few places I can get shoes (my last three pairs of shoes are boots from Red Wing, exact same style year after year).
> 
> I think some of you might have smaller feet than you think.



I have pretty wide feet, which is the reason I can really only wear skate shoes (athletic shoes are quick tight). They aren't wide enough to warrant me measuring them though


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 23, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > you know what they say about people with big feet
> ...



I am 12 and what is this?


----------



## idpapro (Oct 23, 2009)

u.s.=13, 
uk=12
eur=47.5
cm(?)=31.0


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 23, 2009)

US = 11


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 23, 2009)

12, I get to act my age, OR my shoe size!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

US: 10.5 wide M


----------



## fariq (Oct 24, 2009)

US 10....used to be us 11-12.....it shrinks!??!?!?! I'm 16 and and a Malaysian. Pretty big at my place.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 24, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> you know what they say about people with big feet



They have big shoes.


----------



## Weston (Oct 24, 2009)

US size 12


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> *looking forward to all the non-Americans posting and the confusion that will ensue*



Size 7 Australia, which (methinks) converts to 8 UK. I think it's 6 US, though not sure.


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Oct 24, 2009)

Womens 9 UK: 7


----------



## (X) (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow alot of cubers have incredibly large feet, what amuses me is that they have a different system for men and women in the US 

I'm size 44 btw


----------

